# Trent River/Rice lake alive and well 6/28 to 7/11



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Just returned from 10 days in Canada..Man was it hot..Temps at 90 plus degrees 5 of the 10 days.
All in all a good safe trip.
Fish was plentiful but hitting the slot was a littler harder..eyes had a slot of 13.8 to 19.7..Myself,My buddy Scott and my daughter Tori had a blast.My nephew and his wife and three kids went also.We managed to boat around 100eyes,100 plus small mouth and to many slab pan fish to count. Throw in a few bonus Pike and a NICE Muskie that came up after doing a figure 8..Ok it only came up no hit ...

Nine fish Ontario fish were caught 
2 Small mouths
The one Tori is holding went 19inches..She went with her pink Microspoon tipped with a worm..I was really proud of her she did it all on her own..After seeing that fish jump i started to pray it wouldn't come off..She kept that line tight and did everything right. 

We also had a 18.5 smallie

Pike that went 31 not pictured that one was 26

2 Rock Bass at 10 inches

4 gills at 9.5 

Have more pics to load later.

We stayed at the terrace lawn cottages..Been going here for 30plus yrs..Great place with some owners that really care about your stay.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

damn nice smallies man

been to rice lake once, had a good time.

pain in the butt to fish though, with all the weeds.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sweet pictures! Looks like a great trip.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice haul. I haven't been to Rice Lake since I was a kid. I remember pulling up double header after double header of slab gills back then.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Great report Mike and what a quality trip. Lot&#8217;s of fish, family and quality time.
After 30 years I think you have the place down and you guys did quite well.
Your daughter caught one heck a SM. Now that&#8217;s a nice fish no matter who you are or where you're at. She&#8217;ll remember that one dad 

Any fish fries?

Heading up myself the 1st of August with the wife. 1st time we&#8217;ve been up together in some time.


----------



## scotteye (Apr 12, 2010)

MIke, thanks for takeing me along this year. Had a wonderful time!!! I think that one of the best moments was watching Tori pull in that smalley,way to go mike she did everthing you taught her.


----------



## GoneFishing08 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, I go to Stoney Lake which is about 40 minutes NW of where Trent River Village is. A friend of mine told me that he knows a guys that hits the Trent River Village area 4 times a year and said its killer every single time. I am heading up to Toronto On July 28th and Im going to take a little vacation after that and I decided to try the cabins you mentioned. When we hit Stoney Lake we do really really well but the Walleye are lacking. I pulled up Trent RIver village and it looks really nice. Did you guys make it all the was down to Rice Lake or did you head away from Rice Lake to Fish. It looks like Up the river away from Rice Lake looks better.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

GoneFishing08 said:


> Hello, I go to Stoney Lake which is about 40 minutes NW of where Trent River Village is. A friend of mine told me that he knows a guys that hits the Trent River Village area 4 times a year and said its killer every single time. I am heading up to Toronto On July 28th and Im going to take a little vacation after that and I decided to try the cabins you mentioned. When we hit Stoney Lake we do really really well but the Walleye are lacking. I pulled up Trent RIver village and it looks really nice. Did you guys make it all the was down to Rice Lake or did you head away from Rice Lake to Fish. It looks like Up the river away from Rice Lake looks better.


Gonefishing08
Welcome to OGF See that you been a member since 2008.Glad you decided to post.. 

The Trent River is over looked by Rice lake and others.It offers some EXCELLENT Small-mouth fishing .It easily compares to Erie..Many 4lb plus fish 
What I like the most is its 99% Canadian owned properties Not a bunch of rentals around. Its VERY quiet during the week .Starting on Friday evenings it gets a little ski boat traffic,but not enough to tick a fisherman off..Mostly hard working Canadians enjoying there river on the weekends.Plenty of River for everyone.

Native Muskies are plentifully along with tigers and Pike.

Pan fish....Slabs All over the place 

Lg Mouths ...Dont really target them but I have seen some huge ones caught over the yrs.

Walleye.. The Trent has them but a little harder to find..Theres SO MUCH WEED cover..Just got to find the right patch..Seems we pick one up here and there Never in a group.. 

Now I trailer to Rice Lake about 4 times during my 10 day stay. Its about a 30/40min ride to the ramp and area i fish for eyes..Usally go in the mornings and fish the Trent on the evenings. The area i been fishing has held eyes for the last 6yrs..They are grouped tighter here in patches of weeds. You can take the boat ride which took me around 2hrs in a 50hp..About 45min to Rice and another hour or so to my spot. Its Cool going through the locks.

Anyway check www.terracelawn.ca its the place I been staying for MANY yrs.
Call Catharine.... Tell her Mike sent ya from Ohio and you spoke with me on OGF.This area is the best on the whole River Its one of the widest, deepest spots around .Cottages are 25yds from your dock over looking the river.
There maybe a Country Jamboree going during that time in Havlock. If so the town will be packed. You may have trouble finding a place. 

I'll pm you my phone number,Don't think you can reply back as not enough posts Call me if your serious about going ..I'll hook you on some hot spots,best worm prices $9.50 for a 100 hard to beat that etc.. 

Wheres your buddy go and stay ??

Mike


----------



## GoneFishing08 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, thanks for all the info, I will be defintely giving you a call. I talked to Catherine a day or so ago and I booked the cabin for a week. My friends... Friend who goes there 4 times a year. My buddy doesnt talk to him much so I dont have any info on him. I did hear that he was fishing one day and he ran into some old guy that has a cottage in the lake and he ended up being able to rent it for the times he goes up there. I told Catherine that if everything goes well in my fishing in 2 weeks that we will most likely change the trip to go to Trent River Village in late May. Ill give you a call soon. Thanks!!!!

btw the reason I havnt posted was because I couldnt post. I just recently found out that I couldnt post because I was using my yahoo email address on the account .


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Cool..Gald to hear you got a hold of her..Its a great place to stay..I go up every year over the July 4th holiday.. I go up the last wk in June as Bass just come in then. Hope all goes well for ya .. Heck... next year if you wait until i go up I'll be more than glad to show you around . Mays a little to early for me . You got my number give em a call when the times right.. Mike


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

Great fish pics. Love the Kawartha/Trent cottage country area. 

GF08, here is what our pattern is:

Stoney/Clear...............the summer walleye patterns for these spots include jigging the deeper weeds during daylight. Use at least 1/2 ounce jigs and braided line. Hit the pockets. Decent areas include the Spoiler near Sandy Point and the bay of Jupiter Island. Also deep troll large cranks off the granite islands more into Stoney, use inline weights according to your marks. Early morning and night fishing troll near shore with shallow cranks or worm harnesses. Hit the shorelines in all the bays. For smallies, hit the rockpiles near Fiddlers Bay. One other drift area for walleyes is the transition from Clear into Stoney, called Mother's rock behind the cottages that extend onto the granite rocks. We use bottom-bouncers or for suspended fish, slip-floats depending on the marks in the column.

Some of best Musky and Smallmouth fishing is in Pigeon Lake. For Musky, work the deep shores of Big(Boyd) Island. Good smallies on Dead Horse Shoal, and good walleyes off the flats behind Roetzel Island. Walleyes also hang in the rocks off Sugarbush cottages.

The poor exchange rates, Homeland Security fees, and the new walleye slots and limits make a trip these days less appealing, except for maybe the top draught off the Molson barrel.


----------



## GoneFishing08 (Mar 29, 2008)

When were at Stoney in the daytime we dont even think about Walleye and just do LM, Musky and Panfish. At sunset we will head out for Walleye but only get like 4 walleyes with 4 people in 2 boats. I wonder how long this slot limit will last. I would assume the slot limit will help pretty fast as long as everyone abides by it which of course thats not the case. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

GoneFishing08 said:


> When were at Stoney in the daytime we dont even think about Walleye and just do LM, Musky and Panfish. At sunset we will head out for Walleye but only get like 4 walleyes with 4 people in 2 boats. I wonder how long this slot limit will last. I would assume the slot limit will help pretty fast as long as everyone abides by it which of course thats not the case. Thanks for the info.


Hard to say.That slot just started this yr our zone. I'm sort of glad its in place..Wish OHIO would take notes for our inland lakes. We caught a lot of shorts BARLEY short.. Talking -.1/.2 but didn't want to chance it. Also got a few 20 plus hogs that were hard to let free. The River is now open to ICE fishing which it never was before.The Season shut down around November for as long as i can remember. I think the with the massive amounts of Gobies and Pike now in the Trent and a new ice fishing season its starting to take toll on the eyes. Just my opinion..Something about the Canadian fishery They are PROACTIVE and stay ahead of the game.


The pan fish baffles me ..Theres tons of slabs at the Trent and Rice lake.. Maybe there looking at the added pressure of the ice season....The max take home of 300 per person i can understand ,But only 30 per person over 9 inches is a head scratcher..Still thats a lot o fish


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey Jerry 
Nice talking with ya. Call me again as time nears or any time. I'll put together a e mail on some hot spots for ya. You will really like the Cottages and view..Catharine and Don are great hosts. 

Wish I was going again..Moneys to tight.. 

Make a stop in Havlock .The banks right there, Food store, beer store,and right across the tracks (by the creek)is the Marion's bait shop. 9.50/9.85 for a 100 worms BEST price around. PLus hes got a antique lure collects hanging on the wall like no other. Cool shop. Then 10/15 miles down the road your pulling in the cottages. As your crossing over the bridge on the Trent ..Look to the right by the channel buoys ..HUGE round weed bed right in the middle of the river..It was about a ft under the water in early July should be fully exposed now..FISH ON ..One of many hot stops 


I'll send a pm later in the week..With a bunch more spots and some info on Rice lake





GoneFishing08 said:


> Hello, thanks for all the info, I will be defintely giving you a call. I talked to Catherine a day or so ago and I booked the cabin for a week. My friends... Friend who goes there 4 times a year. My buddy doesnt talk to him much so I dont have any info on him. I did hear that he was fishing one day and he ran into some old guy that has a cottage in the lake and he ended up being able to rent it for the times he goes up there. I told Catherine that if everything goes well in my fishing in 2 weeks that we will most likely change the trip to go to Trent River Village in late May. Ill give you a call soon. Thanks!!!!
> 
> btw the reason I havnt posted was because I couldnt post. I just recently found out that I couldnt post because I was using my yahoo email address on the account .


----------



## GoneFishing08 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the info!! I looked for your post but it looks like ogf archives older post.

Does Marions bait shop sell license?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

No they don't ..I call mine in every yr., but it takes a few wks to get them.
To find posts go to Northeast section and do a search this thread ..Type in Berlin Look for that date . Atwood , mosquito .ETC


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

That slot just started this yr our zone. I'm sort of glad its in place..Wish OHIO would take notes for our inland lakes. We caught a lot of shorts BARLEY short.. Talking -.1/.2 but didn't want to chance it. Also got a few 20 plus hogs that were hard to let free. The River is now open to ICE fishing which it never was before.The Season shut down around November for as long as i can remember. I think the with the massive amounts of Gobies and Pike now in the Trent and a new ice fishing season its starting to take toll on the eyes. Just my opinion..Something about the Canadian fishery They are PROACTIVE and stay ahead of the game.


The pan fish baffles me ..Theres tons of slabs at the Trent and Rice lake.. Maybe there looking at the added pressure of the ice season....The max take home of 300 per person i can understand ,But only 30 per person over 9 inches is a head scratcher..Still thats a lot o fish[/QUOTE]

We went to Rice for the last time in June 2001. My family has been going to Rice for over 50 years and for my Dad to say '01 was by far the worst year says volumes about the dismall health of the lake. For several years leading up to that we saw the fishing go downhill. The crappie pops. had exploded only to all but vanish. We walleye fished hard that year all week (8 fishermen 3 of which are accomplished fishermen) and managed to boat 1 13"er. We never caught a crappie the whole week. We never seemed to find the big gills and perch. This was also the first year we didn't have fish to bring home. The locals blamed everyting from the weather to the lack of weeds to the zebra musslels. The OMNR was asleep at the wheel! The slot is the BEST thing the Canadians could have done, just about 10yrs. too late! OVERHARVEST and lack of management got us to this point. 5 other families we now that have all gone to Rice for years also have quit going because of similar feelings.
Now, with that aside I am done ranting! On a positive note I'm glad you had some great fishing, MM. Including you I have been told by a few people that Rice is slowly improving with the lack of fishermen and pressure and now the slot. I do miss the "football" smallies and largemouth. We used to tear them up. Rice used to be very underated for musky. Loved to work the weedlines near the channel. The panfishing used to be the best anywhere in the WORLD IMO. I'm sure all of us that have been going to rice for a number of years can relate to crowded fish houses and coolers full of fish to bring home. At the time it seemed awsome but all we were doing without knowing better was helping to kill the fishery. Hopefully the OMNR can get a handle on things and keep monitoring it for years to come. With more positive trips like the one you had, Mike the more likely I'll be back up in a few years!


----------



## Terrace Lawn Catharine (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Mike,
Thanks for returning year after year for fishing. It is always a pleasure to have your family & Brooks family here at Terrace Lawn. Charles came up fishing & had a good time, said fishing was good. We have had some rain and the guests here now are catching great bass off "your dock"!! 
Catharine


----------

